# Are you ready for eductors?



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll post a write up with pics tonight. They are amazing. It magnifys waterflow 7 fold. I have over 7000 gph from a 1300 gph pressure rated pump.
It beats any powerhead out there. And i am only using 55 watts.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hmmm sounds interesting


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, for anyone who dosent know what one is, basically it is a pvc converter to convert your ph outlet to a larger size and it has holes drilled on the side so it acts as a venturi, causing more water flow


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...hlight=enductor sorry raptor, i had to rob your thread


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That might work ok, But with eductors you need a pressure rated pump to get full effect.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, but thats the basic concept of it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

still waiting on your write up raptor. this sounds interesting...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes. indeed.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok well i decided to remove as much junk i didnt need in the tank. One being the 5 big powerheads i have in the tank. Well what could i do that didnt involve buying 2 big tunzes costing me a fortune. I seen gregt at rc used these and loved them.
I have a friend that just got them in a couple mos ago but i never seen them in action.
I just figured i cant drill my tank because its full of water. Then i thought of just hanging them over the top with the return and feed lines. I built the pvc with 3/4 inch pipe split the return so i could use 2 eductors. Then i put shutoff valves on each branch so i could controll the flow of each separate enductor. I used a shutoff for the feed line incase i had to shut the lines down and disconnect.
Now i plumbed the supply line so it baically rests on the top of the tank. The feed just hangs over the top alot like a u tube for a external overflow. I did use a slip to 3/4 inch adaptor so i could put a strainer tube at the end so i could stop snails and clowns (LOL) from being sucked thru.
Sorry i dont have pics yet. I seen it blowing sand, It wasnt that violent at first, But when i came back in from all the yard work i had to do, All the sand in the middle of the tank was pushed over it is down to the glass in 1/3 of the tank. Water is still milky. I had to turn a eductor off to stop it. Guess i am going to have to build a break out of rock to slow the flow down a little. But thats alright bt me. I need some more rock anyways.
I used a gex x 40 pump its very cost effective, and works great for the price.
I should have some pics up tomarrow.

Heres a site of the eductor i used.
Clickme


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I should add thats a guess at my gph now. If i did the math right from the companys claims. But id does work great.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this is just what i need to do for the very under powered

power head i have on my tank, think im goin to the hard ware store tomorrow

to make one


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

Sounds like a good next project for me!

--Dan


----------

